# MESSAGE FOR BAGPUSS



## evelet (Sep 27, 2005)

Sorry to post this on the main board but she's not answering her IMs

She really needs to get in touch with rosypie or me about this camping trip! if anyone knows her 'offline' too can they ask her to contact us?

thanks!!


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

thanks we're in touch now!

camping here we come.....


----------

